
Electric Imp Raises $7.9M To Power The Internet of Things - smoody
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/16/electric-imp/
======
joezydeco
_"Users can remotely control lights..."_

Bzzt. Stop talking about controlling lights! No average consumer is going to
put a new module + $25 Imp card in every light switch in their house. But hey,
let's put a single Imp in an X-10 controller and do it that way! Now I'm still
rewiring every switch and messing with neutral bus bar jumpers? C'mon.

Getting devices on the net is nifty. Let's start with the big items first.
Thermostat is a good place to begin. But now we already have wifi thermostats.
So why do we need Imp?

~~~
7952
It is annoying how they grab for low hanging fruit like the light switch.
Arguably the real need is not domestic but business. There are millions of
businesses that need to automate small things. A cheap and easy way to do that
without needing engineering expertise would be very cool.

------
smoody
_this_ is a big idea. i hope these guys pull it off. if they don't, someone
else will.

